# Disk upgrade for 625?



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

Pull the DVR disk, put it into an enclosure, do a dd copy command (linux) to another disk. Then expand the partition with a disk utility, re-insert, and see what shows...

I heard this tried with a DirectTV R15 - only problem was the extra partition space wasn't read by the DVR, probably because of the filesystem which is not the same. At best, you have an extra disk.

Is the DVR like windows activation? Hardware change is okay, as long as only x number of hardware items change out of y number? In other words, would the DVR BIOS register a change?

Any body tried this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope. Only handful models allowed to install by Dish for 522/625. And partitioning will be done by FW ( there is no BIOS, BTW ) regardless what you did to the disk.


----------



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Nope. Only handful models allowed to install by Dish for 522/625. And partitioning will be done by FW ( there is no BIOS, BTW ) regardless what you did to the disk.


Thanks again...

Nope to which question tho'? And there ARE, or are NOT other disks that could be installed to the receiver? Given an error-free complete dd copy task?

And if there's no BIOS, then there's no possibility of BIOS registering a new disk?

What's FW?

On a side note here, I mounted the RAW partition in a Windows machine, did a NTFS Quick Format, did a file recovery task, and got 700+ files - I'm guessing my movies, segmented, probably demultiplexed too... NONE were big enough to be complete movies.

Any ideas?


----------



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

Got the PM there, PSmith, thanks. 




(reply refused; box full, incoming blocked... email?)


----------



## tsdiesel (Sep 1, 2007)

My 625 is getting noisier by the day, I am just waiting for it to outright fail... My service contract is up at the end of the month and I am trying to decide how to proceed. Not sure who actually owns the equipment at the end of the contract and if I can do anything about broken equipment without sending it back to them to repair (which I am certain would be a ripoff). Any tips?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just one -call dish and get the status of the DVR, if it leased - ask to replace, it it owned - do what you want.


----------

